# where to sell carp, gar, etc.?



## Dustin (Jun 9, 2011)

I've pretty much got a freezer full for cat bait etc. and I don't want to just throw them away... soooo... figured i could get the $12 commercial license and just sell them somewhere.

Problem is I can't find anywhere to sell them, anybody know of anywhere that buys them?


----------



## mcduckman (Jun 9, 2011)

Its a lot of work and time but if you fish a lot you could start your own organic compost product to sell to organic farmers.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 9, 2011)

Atlanta highway in Gainesville, GA. Probally could sale a lot!!


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 9, 2011)

buford hwy fleamarket. fill the back of ur truck up with ice and fish.  sit in the parking lot with a sign that says fish for sale.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 13, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Atlanta highway in Gainesville, GA. Probally could sale a lot!!





deep'we R said:


> buford hwy fleamarket. fill the back of ur truck up with ice and fish.  sit in the parking lot with a sign that says fish for sale.



Both are excellent suggestions. Another idea is just about anywhere in Duluth or Norcross these days...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

Back in the 70s, I sold garfish roe to bait shops for $10 a pound. Bream fisherman couldn`t get enough of it. Check with your local bait shops and see if they are interested.


----------

